# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue:  Forum Pages too Big; Resizes Off-Screen

## Mordred

I'm having issues with the forum resizing bigger than my monitor.  Please see picture as no matter how much I zoom away the forum resizes as bigger.  Notice the scroll bars.  I'm on Chrome if that matters.

----------


## protonLeah

That seems like Chrome or Windows since the forum doesn't (can't) control the display properties.  Have you been experimenting with Windows Display settings such as resolution or font DPI?  Have you ever tried the Opera browser?

----------


## FDibbins

a while ago, i had a similar, but opposite problem, whereby all the test was confined to about 1/2 of the screen width.  no other change was evidident, but it sure made longish explanations go down a loooong way lol.  that was from work pcs using either 7 or vista and IE.  the problem resolved itself after a few weeks, just wanted to mentionthat

----------


## Mordred

> That seems like Chrome or Windows since the forum doesn't (can't) control the display properties.



Now that you pointed that out that makes perfect sense and have since slapped my forehead in shame.  



> Have you been experimenting with Windows Display settings such as resolution or font DPI?



No but I just wiped my pc and did a Windows 7 re-install, I'm going to do some experimenting with my display settings. 



> Have you ever tried the Opera browser?



No I haven't, I've been using Chrome for about a year and was using Firefox before that.  I'm going to look into Opera and see if I like it.  

Thanks for this protonLeah, I'm sure you nailed it with regards to my display settings.  I'm going to mark this as solved and fix this up.

----------

